# My Hammer Mill



## saadat68 (May 18, 2017)

Hi 
This is my homemade hammer mill for crushing batteries. It works well
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=25500&p=272196#p272196

I use a pipe for outer wall
2 HP ELECTRIC MOTOR 3000 RPM

Any idea?


----------



## 4metals (May 18, 2017)

Can you show us a before milling and after milling photo's of batteries you've milled?


----------



## snoman701 (May 18, 2017)

A hammer mill drags hammers, you just have a mill. Or, your hammers aren't visible. 

But, for the purpose of silver oxide batteries, it does the job, as I believe all it has to do is open the case. 

If you want to use it to pulverize IC's or something along those lines, it will work much better with hammers and a screen.


----------



## saadat68 (May 19, 2017)

4metals said:


> Can you show us a before milling and after milling photo's of batteries you've milled?


I don't have batteries now. I mill all of them
When I buy some I will add 




snoman701 said:


> A hammer mill drags hammers, you just have a mill. Or, your hammers aren't visible.
> 
> But, for the purpose of silver oxide batteries, it does the job, as I believe all it has to do is open the case.
> 
> If you want to use it to pulverize IC's or something along those lines, it will work much better with hammers and a screen.



I don't know can it crush 100% of batteries when I hold batteries more time in mill or not.
Need more test


*I want to add a vacuum cleaner to my mill for collecting dusts
What do you think ?*


----------



## 4metals (May 19, 2017)

I see you have a pipe welded into the mill chamber, is this where the crushed material falls out? How do you feed more material into the mill? If you are getting dust flying about your shop surely add a vacuum with a bag to collect the silver oxide powders but if it is well behaved powder mixed with split opened battery cans you have to screen out the silver oxide anyway so removing it from a filter bag may be more trouble.


----------



## saadat68 (May 21, 2017)

Hi


4metals said:


> I see you have a pipe welded into the mill chamber, is this where the crushed material falls out?


 Yes


> How do you feed more material into the mill?


 I welded a funnel to mill's door. See second image please. it is on the desk 
More images:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=25500&p=272196#p271919

As you said I getting flying dusts so must add a vacuum cleaner to collect dusts
I will add vacuum cleaner to pipe (under the chamber). In that pipe I made a 3 mm screen with drill so vacuum cleaner collect just powders without cases 8)


----------



## saadat68 (May 24, 2017)

It works but is not perfect
It doesn't mill all of batteries (maybe 10 or 20 percent remain )
Any idea?


----------



## 4metals (May 24, 2017)

Start with a better camera. Then we can get a better idea of what's happening.


----------



## saadat68 (Aug 9, 2017)

Some images with better quality from my mill
This is my first try to building a hammer mill. I will build another one with better design after one year 

http://uupload.ir/files/yiil_img_20170809_204558.jpg

http://uupload.ir/files/9e93_img_20170809_204612.jpg

http://uupload.ir/files/didp_img_20170809_204935.jpg

http://uupload.ir/files/7a0d_img_20170809_204946.jpg


----------

